# Whats better a glock or Springfield xd?



## g2gunny

What is better a glock or Springfield xd? Help me make my purchase


----------



## hideit

IMHO i like the glock
the XD was already made before Springfield bought them and it wasn't selling well. Then they got their advertisement dollars behind it and it sold. sure they have made improvements but...
actually best is to hold each and see how it feels in the hand 
the grip angle is different on these two
rent them and see how you like the feel


----------



## berettabone

Think you ought to shop around and try out a few more, unless you've already made up your mind............IMHO much better choices out there.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I go with the Glock for primarily two reasons (which are personal preferences). I don't care for the loaded chamber indicator on the top of the slide with the XD series. I prefer Glock's design which is also the same as that of Kahr, and the Beretta and Taurus 92 series. The XD's bore axis is too high for me. I prefer a lower bore axis for quicker sight alignment.


----------



## Todd

Go handle them, side by side if you can, and you'll know which one is for you. The Glock grip is not for me, so when I did have striker fired weapons, I had two XD's. I have a friend who is a total Glock nut, and the M&P Shield has him singing its praises. So, as was mentioned, there are other choices out there as well.


----------



## cts4223

I agree with Todd in the fact that you should try and hold each sise by side. There are also some ranges that rent guns for pretty cheap so you might be able to shoot both of them and decide which you would like.:smt1099


----------



## Bisley

I choose the XD, by a hair. The Glock is good, but the XD fits me better. I consider them equal in quality, with the Glock having a tougher finish and the XD having metal magazines. Their differences pretty much cancel one another out, in my opinion.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Absolutely the best thing to do is to handle them and go to a range where you can shoot both of them. Once you have satisfied the quality factor, what matters is what works best for you.


----------



## sgms

Their right, the best one is the one you are most comfortable holding/using.


----------



## rex

SouthernBoy said:


> I prefer Glock's design which is also the same as that of Kahr, and the Beretta and Taurus 92 series.


Not following the logic on that.

I really don't like either,or the "safe action" design period,but of the 2 the XD is a safer design.I would explore other possibilities also,there is better unless money is the deciding factor.


----------



## SouthernBoy

rex said:


> Not following the logic on that.
> 
> I really don't like either,or the "safe action" design period,but of the 2 the XD is a safer design.I would explore other possibilities also,there is better unless money is the deciding factor.


This sentence was in reference to the loaded chamber indicator on the XD series versus the other designs I mentioned. I was only referring to that feature with this sentence.


----------



## genesis

g2gunny said:


> What is better a glock or Springfield xd? Help me make my purchase


Hi Gunny (I'm a retired Gunny to!) This is like the Ford VS Chevy thing. Most of us tend to have a biased opinion. Mine is toward Rugers. Truth be told, both of your choices are excellent, as are many others. It just boils down to personal preference. You really can't go wrong with either one. Go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. You will find a ton of really excellent gun review videos. But I warn you. Watching these vids can become addictive. It is for me. I've watched hundreds of hours of gun review vids! But you will definitely get an education. Just take it all with a grain of salt.

Semper Fi !

Don <><


----------



## chessail77

I agree that you should get a feel for each weapon and if you can shoot them as well, try to include an S&W M&P as a third choice.......JJ


----------



## rex

SouthernBoy said:


> This sentence was in reference to the loaded chamber indicator on the XD series versus the other designs I mentioned. I was only referring to that feature with this sentence.


Gothcha,sorry for the brainfade man.I thought that was a weird comment coming from you.


----------



## berettabone

Like the guy on the swamp show says......" choot em."


----------



## Gotti

Personally i do not prefer glocks. Nothing wrong with themi just dont prefer them.
What caliber are you looking for? Purpose of the gun? Price range?
We could use a couple more details to really give good feedback.


----------



## Overkill0084

g2gunny said:


> What is better a glock or Springfield xd? Help me make my purchase


Functionally, I believe there is very little actual difference. They are both reliable, durable guns.

It will come down to your preferences. 
When it came down to choosing mine, I went XD. YMMV
I preferred the XD grip and trigger.
Glock has a bunch more stuff available for it.


----------



## sandman

I recently purchase a Springfield XD9; the main reason for me was the trigger/grip safety and the striker indicator and a great price.


----------



## Todd

sandman said:


> I recently purchase a Springfield XD9; the main reason for me was the trigger/grip safety and *the striker indicator* and a great price.


Gotta say that's a first for me. I've seen people say they like the chamber loaded indicator, but I've never seen anybody say that little striker indicator was a selling feature. :mrgreen:


----------



## prof_fate

Depends....

I chose and XDm 9 in 5.25 for competition. I didn't like the blocky look of the glocks or the way they treat fired cases.
The SW M&P felt best in my hands but some folks i know had quality control issues with them.

That being said, I went and handled a number of small 9mms for CC and didn't like the smaller XDm's. I shot a glock 19 last week and if felt really good, was accurate and I now on my short list.

I shot a beretta 92 and yuk, it was terrible First gun that ever bit me and the trigger in SA moved about 4 feet before doing anything. No thanks.

My XDm has been100% reliable, taken 1900 or more overpressure (think like 9mm magnum...my powder scale was bad and read .7 gr too low..so my min loads were over max and well, my mid and max loads were off the charts. Discovered when I got a chrony - my min loads were 1250fps...supposed to be 1050ish!). Gun doesn't seem to care. I've tried, not that I have proper scales, a below min lead load and the gun functions 100% with it too. I like the feel, function, features of the pistol.

YMMV of course.


----------



## Gorris

I own an XD and after going to the range and shooting the Glock I will be buying one of these. They are really both good guns and you couldn't go wrong with either. For me thought its about how the glock feels and shoots compared to the XD. I like the glock trigger and find it easier to aim on follow up shots.


----------



## Backlighting

One of the things I like best about my Glock 22 was the ability to get the 22lr conversion kit from Tactical Solutions. 
Don't know if the XD has such.


----------



## soldierofchrist

They are both good guns, I have had both. Whatever you choose you have to somewhat change your shooting style somewhat because the trigger pulls are different. If you want to shoot cast bullets the Springfield can do that right out of the box whereas with the Glock you would have to put in an aftermarket barrel. Both are reliable as all get out.


----------



## flieger67

g2gunny - you definitely need to handle (and preferably shoot) the Glock and XD side-by-side. There are noticeable differences in feel between them in terms of grip angle and texture on the grips.

I think the XD is a pretty nice pistol but for me, the Glock is what fits me better. I also prefer the simplicity and robustness of the Glock design - for instance, no useless grip safety (remember what Jeff Cooper said about those). The "loaded chamber indicator" on the Glock is simply the extractor projecting ever so slightly from right side of the slide - no extra parts for that system.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## TheLAGuy

How do you tell the chamber is loaded on a glock?


----------



## Bisley

TheLAGuy said:


> How do you tell the chamber is loaded on a glock?


Drop the mag and rack the slide, if you don't know.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Bisley said:


> Drop the mag and rack the slide, if you don't know.


Would you take a glock over a beretta?

My friend has Beretta 9F for sale, $500. He said there's only been 500 rounds thats gone through it. Or pay $570 + tax for a brand new g17, or g19 at Turners Outdoorsmen.

Comments?


----------



## jakeleinen1

I NOT going to say the glock is better then the XD. But if you ask me...


----------



## Bisley

I'm not a Beretta fan.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Bisley said:


> I'm not a Beretta fan.


The way they feel? Details!


----------



## Bisley

There is nothing wrong with them. I just prefer CZ-75 variants in that type of handgun.


----------



## TheLAGuy

whats a cz-75 type of handgun?


----------



## DFM914

Go with the Glock, you won't regret it.


----------



## pic

Glock has great reliability.I own a glock, love it. But without any manual safeties ,it has it's limitations.
Reliability, problem free for any gun equals a beautiful gun..Buy a 1500.$ gun that jams, misfires,etc. watch how ugly that gun becomes


----------



## SouthernBoy

TheLAGuy said:


> How do you tell the chamber is loaded on a glock?


With the loaded chamber indicator. It has both visual and tactile checking.


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> Glock has great reliability.I own a glock, love it. But without any manual safeties ,it has it's limitations.
> Reliability, problem free for any gun equals a beautiful gun..Buy a 1500.$ gun that jams, misfires,etc. watch how ugly that gun becomes


I did buy an XD40, plain Jane version, 4 or 5 years ago at a gun show. I couldn't resist the price at $419 new in the box. It is not at all a bad gun however just like any other gun, it has its pluses and minuses and, of course, there is the personal preference thing. I don't keep my XD40 in my carry stable but if that was what happened to be available to me, I would certainly have no compunctions against carrying it. I like the design, feel, and features of the Glock and the Smith and Wesson M&P series better, but there we go again with that personal preference thing.

That is why it is always a good thing if you can rent different guns at a range or have friends who will go with you and let you try their guns out. The proof is in the pudding once you have come up with a candidate selection of handguns from which to choose.


----------



## pic

SouthernBoy said:


> I did buy an XD40, plain Jane version, 4 or 5 years ago at a gun show. I could resist the price at $419 new in the box. It is not at all a bad gun however just like any other gun, it has its pluses and minuses and, of course, there is the personal preference thing. I don't keep my XD40 in my carry stable but if that was what happened to be available to me, I would certainly have no compunctions against carrying it. I like the design, feel, and features of the Glock and the Smith and Wesson M&P series better, but there we go again with that personal preference thing.
> 
> That is why it is always a good thing if you can rent different guns at a range of have friends who will go with you and let you try their guns out. The proof is in the pudding once you have come up with a candidate selection of handguns from which to choose.


Absolutely agree 100%.
Mostly I will pocket carry, and like you said it has the plus and minuses.
Been carrying 1911 until it gets a little warmer. if I carry the 1911 I still pocket carry the other gun.
The pocket is just very convienant. Get up in the morning throw on a pair of sweat pants, grab the pocket gun, make a cup of coffee. Run out to the mail box to get the morning paper, i'm pocket carrying.Somebody knocks on the door, I'm pocket carrying. My pocket carry is a ten round 40 cal,lol it'll do the job. I can list a bunch of negatives, but we already know the negatives , sorry for getting caught up on the pocket :smt023


----------



## XD40inAVL

They are both quality, reliable handguns, ..... BUT-----

The only safety on a Glock that interfaces with the user is the trigger, what could possibly go wrong there?

Or with the Glock, you have the guessing game, "is there a round in the chamber"? Sure you can look at the extractor, if you have time and light, you can tell. XD you can tell in the dark, quickly by feel, what is not to like about that? 

Striker cocked, also easily determined by feel or sight. On the Glock, yea, back to putting your finger on the only safety.

And a grip safety that Glock doesn't offer. My dog can accidentally fire a Glock, just hook the trigger with a claw. Can't happen with an XD. (and yes, dogs have shot their owner)

And before the Glock fan's dogpile this, yes, I know there is the striker block and the drop safety, in addition to the trigger. XD's also have striker block and drop safety.

Natural point, look a spot on the wall, close your eyes, point an XD and a Glock (unloaded) at that point, then open you eyes. Bet you will be a lot closer to the spot with an XD.

But if it doesn't feel good the first time you pick it up, why pick it up again? Glocks just don't have the natural feel.


----------



## SouthernBoy

XD40inAVL said:


> They are both quality, reliable handguns, ..... BUT-----
> 
> The only safety on a Glock that interfaces with the user is the trigger, what could possibly go wrong there?
> 
> Or with the Glock, you have the guessing game, "is there a round in the chamber"? Sure you can look at the extractor, if you have time and light, you can tell. XD you can tell in the dark, quickly by feel, what is not to like about that?
> 
> Striker cocked, also easily determined by feel or sight. On the Glock, yea, back to putting your finger on the only safety.
> 
> And a grip safety that Glock doesn't offer. My dog can accidentally fire a Glock, just hook the trigger with a claw. Can't happen with an XD. (and yes, dogs have shot their owner)
> 
> And before the Glock fan's dogpile this, yes, I know there is the striker block and the drop safety, in addition to the trigger. XD's also have striker block and drop safety.
> 
> Natural point, look a spot on the wall, close your eyes, point an XD and a Glock (unloaded) at that point, then open you eyes. Bet you will be a lot closer to the spot with an XD.
> 
> But if it doesn't feel good the first time you pick it up, why pick it up again? Glocks just don't have the natural feel.


*"Or with the Glock, you have the guessing game, "is there a round in the chamber"? Sure you can look at the extractor, if you have time and light, you can tell. XD you can tell in the dark, quickly by feel, what is not to like about that?"*

This is incorrect. The Glock loaded chamber indicator is both visually and tacitly effective in determining whether or not a round is in the chamber. And example of what you are referring to would be the LCI on M&P's. Those are only visual in good light.

*"Striker cocked, also easily determined by feel or sight. On the Glock, yea, back to putting your finger on the only safety."*

On a Glock, this is determined by the position of the trigger which makes it visible. You CAN check this in the dark by feel, however I would never recommend this unless extreme conditions exist. But not to worry. If the LCI indicates that the chamber is loaded, then the striker is also in its half cocked position ready to fire by default.

*"And a grip safety that Glock doesn't offer. My dog can accidentally fire a Glock, just hook the trigger with a claw. Can't happen with an XD. (and yes, dogs have shot their owner)"*

Yes this can happen but since I don't own a dog, I don't have a problem here. That and the fact that any loaded guns I have *hidden *in my home are always in a holster which covers the trigger guard.

*
"Natural point, look a spot on the wall, close your eyes, point an XD and a Glock (unloaded) at that point, then open you eyes. Bet you will be a lot closer to the spot with an XD."*

I have actually done this with these two guns and the Glock works better for me in this test. I would expect this to be so since this is largely a factor of personal preference and training. I know I could spend the time training with the XD and successfully do as you commented here. But then in comes that personal preference thing which gets in the way of wanting to train with a given handgun.

"But if it doesn't feel good the first time you pick it up, why pick it up again? Glocks just don't have the natural feel."

Major personal preference thing here. What works for the goose ain't exactly a sure thing to work for the gander. A glock has a more natural and better feel for me then does my XD40, but that just me. Other's mileage may vary.

I have both said and written many times in a number of gun websites that the Springfield Amory XD series is a fine one to consider for a SD sidearm. I put it along side of the Glock and the M&P series as premier options for those looking to buy a quality mid-priced sidearm for their defensive uses. There are others for certain but in the DAO high capacity polymer framed field, these three designs are probably at the head of the pack. It really comes done to personal preference (yeah, I know... I've already said that) and what works best for the individual.


----------



## shaolin

It's a personal choice I own 8 Glocks and one XDM and I like the Springfield better because it shoots more accurately for me.


----------



## SouthernBoy

shaolin said:


> *It's a personal choice* I own 8 Glocks and one XDM and I like the Springfield better because it shoots more accurately for me.


Exactly.


----------



## berettatoter

g2gunny said:


> What is better a glock or Springfield xd? Help me make my purchase


Both are great pistols. So, it comes down to personal preferences as far as looks or feel in my humble opinion.


----------

